# mare e cibo



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Luglio 2009)

quest'oggi ho portato il bambino a mare. alle 8.30 eravamo in spiaggia. siam saliti dopo le 13 e lui e abituato a pranzare alle 11.30-12.00 quando va a scuola, quindi ho portato con me qualcosa da fargli mangiare. Nella borsa frigorifero: centrifugato di carote, perchè ne va matto, una bottiglina di succo all'albicocca che fa una mia cliente coontadina con le sue albicocche, due pesche e un panino con pomodoro e un po' d'olio. A più riprese ha mangiato tutto, fino alle 12.40. Poi siam rientrati; ora dorme. Al risveglio farà merenda con un frullato o con del pane e prosciutto e stasera pasta e un po' di pesce. 
Quello che mi ha stupita e che in verità ho visto fare solo dalle mamme delle mie parti, anche se si trovano in trasferta, è che, a bimbi coetanei di mio figlio, a mezzogiorno, le mamme han tirato fuori frittate di pasta, pasta al forno, polpette di carne ( e quelle qualche volta le porto anche io a mio figlio, ma ritenendole + pesanti della frutta, gliele faccio mangiare in acqua), frittate di verdure....li han fatti mangiare e dopo un po' li han riempiti di botte perchè volevano andare in acqua nel bel mezzo della digestione.
Domandone finale: quando pensate di trattenervi un po' di + in spiaggia, portate qualcosa da mangiare con voi? se si, cosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

Quando i figli erano piccoli, quasi non mangiavo.
Stavamo a mangiare in spiaggia sempre (a parte i primi giorni).
Loro ...panini, tipo tramezzino, con prosciutto cotto o tonno e pomodoro e frutta, yogurt e molta acqua.

Poi dipende quanto piccoli.
Ma non è che io mangiassi in casa nulla di più pesante.


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Panini leggeri ed acqua in abbondanza...


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

Io sono appena rientrata , ho mangiato un'insalata al chiosco , caffè e cocco a "merenda"  .


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

Solo acqua... ma Sbarella data la carnagione non ha mai visto il mare dopo le 11. 30


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io sono appena rientrata , ho mangiato un'insalata al chiosco , caffè e cocco a "merenda"  .


Cocco bello, cocco fresco, cocco di mamma?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cocco bello, cocco fresco, cocco di mamma?


Sì ma era abbastanza pacato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Al poetto palmette / 1 fermata c'è un signore di mezza età che se compri il cocco si mette a cantare


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io sono appena rientrata , ho mangiato un'insalata al chiosco , caffè e cocco a "merenda" .


 quale chioschetto? Oggi ero all'iguana...


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quale chioschetto? Oggi ero all'iguana...


ero al giunco a Villasimius . Come si stava lì ? quest'anno l'acqua fa schifo quasi ovunque  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

Comunque non cago nessuno... l'acqua piu'bella e'a Torre


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ero al giunco a Villasimius . Come si stava lì ? quest'anno l'acqua fa schifo quasi ovunque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oggi era senza alghe... è entrato il maestrale, per fortuna...


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non cago nessuno... l'acqua piu'bella e'a Torre


 ma spesari de pressi... al sud dell'isola tuerredda è la spiaggia inarrivabile. Solo che c'è troppo casino...


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

OT doppio : 
strano leggervi sabato sera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Molti , avevi ragione a diffidare delle Terrazze , posto bellissimo ma sembrava di essere ad una festa post cerimonia , meno male che non ho cenato lì


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non cago nessuno... l'acqua piu'bella e'a Torre


non mi piace


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> OT doppio :
> strano leggervi sabato sera
> 
> 
> ...


Te lo dicevo... beh se non hai cenato ti sei risparmiata il vero pacco!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> oggi era senza alghe... è entrato il maestrale, per fortuna...


hanno spento il phon di ieri fortunatamente


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma spesari de pressi... al sud dell'isola tuerredda è la spiaggia inarrivabile. Solo che c'è troppo casino...


Tra Poetto e Villa preferisco Torre e non ti cago


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Te lo dicevo*... beh se non hai cenato ti sei risparmiata il vero pacco!


Infatti ti ho pensato  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   , mai prusu


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> hanno spento il phon di ieri fortunatamente


 Quei bastardi che l'hanno acceso li sbatterei trent'anni in galera... figli di *******!


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra Poetto e Villa preferisco Torre e non ti cago


 Beh meglio del poetto si... di villa, no! Ma su villa non sono imparziale...


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra Poetto e Villa preferisco Torre e non ti cago


se devo scegliere , la zona di Chia è quella che preferisco ma non vado mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Al Poetto non andavo da anni ,  ne ho riscoperto la bellezza solo quest'anno


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Infatti ti ho pensato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stesse parole mie!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quei bastardi che l'hanno acceso li sbatterei trent'anni in galera... figli di *******!


chissà chi c'è veramente dietro


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh meglio del poetto si... di villa, no! Ma su villa non sono imparziale...


Villa mi prende abbondantemente alle palle... a quel punto mi spingo fino a Carloforte


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Villa mi prende abbondantemente alle palle... a quel punto mi spingo fino a Carloforte


si vabbè... aiò a Ibiza


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> chissà chi c'è veramente dietro


Il vulcano del Berlusca?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vabbè... aiò a Ibiza


Cazzi a quel punto le Maldive


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> chissà chi c'è veramente dietro


 nelle campagne tipo pozzomaggiore penso qualche pastore testa di cazzo... sulle coste... beh... a pensar male si fa peccato ma ci si azzecca...


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi a quel punto le Maldive


 Dai andiamo in orbita... prenoto lo shuttle


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

*che cazzara...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il vulcano del Berlusca?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai andiamo in orbita... prenoto lo shuttle


Dici che torniamo a casa in giornata?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>




Fire from the hole!


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici che torniamo a casa in giornata?


il traffico lo evitiamo... a proposito che figata la moto... domenica scorsa sono arrivato a chia in meno di un'ora... e c'era un traffico infame!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il traffico lo evitiamo... a proposito che figata la moto... domenica scorsa sono arrivato a chia in meno di un'ora... e c'era un traffico infame!


Invidia


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il traffico lo evitiamo... a proposito che figata la moto... domenica scorsa sono arrivato a chia in meno di un'ora... e c'era un traffico infame!


Vuoi tirare contro di me in bici? Bruuummm...

Comunque ho sempre invidiato le moto quando mi son trovata imbottigliata


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

OT: ho scoperto la birra bianca...


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: ho scoperto la birra bianca...


non che fossimo in topic eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non la conosco


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

L'unica cosa è stare attenti ai dementi... in macchina al massimo se ti toccano la rottura di palle è fare il cid, qui anche superando lentamente la fila, ti rompi qualcosa...
Ma lo sapete che certi ostacolano apposta in certi punti, per bloccareogni minimo spazio e non farti passare?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica cosa è stare attenti ai dementi... in macchina al massimo se ti toccano la rottura di palle è fare il cid, qui anche superando lentamente la fila, ti rompi qualcosa...
> Ma lo sapete che certi ostacolano apposta in certi punti, per bloccareogni minimo spazio e non farti passare?


il brutto della moto è quello , devi avere 1000 occhi e devi stare attento agli altri più che a te stesso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se devo scegliere , *la zona di Chia è quella che preferisco* ma non vado mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> il brutto della moto è quello , devi avere 1000 occhi e devi stare attento agli altri più che a te stesso


 sei completamente invisibile agli altri!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sei completamente invisibile agli altri!


ce l'hai il giubottino dell'ape maia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quelo nero e giallo fosforescente


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'hai il giubottino dell'ape maia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non ti vedono comunque... ormai me ne sono reso conto! Non tutti, ma molti...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ti vedono comunque... ormai me ne sono reso conto! Non tutti, ma molti...


pay many many attention tu!!


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quest'oggi ho portato il bambino a mare. alle 8.30 eravamo in spiaggia. siam saliti dopo le 13 e lui e abituato a pranzare alle 11.30-12.00 quando va a scuola, quindi ho portato con me qualcosa da fargli mangiare. Nella borsa frigorifero: centrifugato di carote, perchè ne va matto, una bottiglina di succo all'albicocca che fa una mia cliente coontadina con le sue albicocche, due pesche e un panino con pomodoro e un po' d'olio. A più riprese ha mangiato tutto, fino alle 12.40. Poi siam rientrati; ora dorme. Al risveglio farà merenda con un frullato o con del pane e prosciutto e stasera pasta e un po' di pesce.
> Quello che mi ha stupita e che in verità ho visto fare solo dalle mamme delle mie parti, anche se si trovano in trasferta, è che, a bimbi coetanei di mio figlio, a mezzogiorno, le mamme han tirato fuori frittate di pasta, pasta al forno, polpette di carne ( e quelle qualche volta le porto anche io a mio figlio, ma ritenendole + pesanti della frutta, gliele faccio mangiare in acqua), frittate di verdure....li han fatti mangiare e dopo un po' li han riempiti di botte perchè volevano andare in acqua nel bel mezzo della digestione.
> Domandone finale: quando pensate di trattenervi un po' di + in spiaggia, portate qualcosa da mangiare con voi? se si, cosa?


essendo in barca mangiamo a bordo, e adoro i wurstel con senape, cous cous e le bruschette molto agliate coi pomodorini.
però se in spiaggia vedo un frittatone con cipolla svengo dall'invidia


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pay many many attention tu!!


 assolutamente!


----------

